# Thermostat "dimming or pulse" for ceramic bulbs?



## Lofty666 (Jan 22, 2012)

Which is better / best for ceramic bulbs. A digital dimming thermostat or digital pulse thermostat? Or dose it not matter in the end?

I have read digital dimming is best for incandescent bulbs, but still can work with heatmats & ceramics bults.
And digital pulse is best for non light emitting heat sources and is really accurate with temperatures. 

I have two MicroClimate B2ME already, and I just bought a MicroClimate B1ME by mistake. I only worked that out, when I didn't see the "Heat" LED going off and on! 

Also dose a pulse thermostat working with a ceramic bulb, brake the bulb in the end, due to the on and off of power?


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Dimming or pulse stats will both be fine with ceramics.

People mostly use dimming stats for light-emitting heat sources, and pulse stats for non light-emitting heat sources, like ceramics and reptile radiators. I don't think pulse stats quicken the wear of ceramics, as I would imagine people wouldn't use pulse stats anymore because of having to replace their ceramics frequently.

I've kept snakes for about 3 years and use pulse stats, I have never had to replace a ceramic.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Lofty666 said:


> Which is better / best for ceramic bulbs. A digital dimming thermostat or digital pulse thermostat? Or dose it not matter in the end?
> 
> I have read digital dimming is best for incandescent bulbs, but still can work with heatmats & ceramics bults.
> And digital pulse is best for non light emitting heat sources and is really accurate with temperatures.
> ...


pulses dont on an of - temp stats do pulse stats pulse - personally I prefer pulse stats for anything that isnt a light emitting heat source


----------



## Lofty666 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's. Getting a pulse thermostat as a replacement.


----------

